# My Story About Joining Canadian Army



## west_coaster (10 May 2012)

I got sworn in March 30th. I was told I have to wait for 3mths to get my uniform. Now, I only got into the reserves which is supposed to be min 1 day a week. I haven't worked in three weeks. You can't touch anything without a uniform and basic training. Now, I did sign a doc stating I would be going in June 2012. I had to notify my civilian employer about it. I lost my f/t job. Then I find out that basic Training has been canceled. So, now, I have nothing to support my family with. People, please, if you plan on joining the Canadian Forces, please be aware of things and ask as  many questions as possible before signing on. Apparently f/t recruits are getting basic training. The Forces refused to let me go f/t. I just recently requested for it, there is a 2yr wait. So, please, do not go to the Forces expecting a career to bloom right away, it simply will not happen.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 May 2012)

You planned on raising a family with a one night a week job?


----------



## AgentSmith (10 May 2012)

Sounds to me like you didn't do your research before applying. The reserves only work part time unless you're on course/tasking. 


BMQ for the reserves has not been canceled forever. Depending on where you live they might run it in the summer, they might not. Otherwise they usually run it in the Fall/Winter on weekends. If you needed a full time job you should have joined the reg force.


----------



## aesop081 (10 May 2012)

west_coaster said:
			
		

> Apparently f/t recruits are getting basic training.



What else would they be doing ?



> The Forces refused to let me go f/t.



Shouldn't have applied for the reserves then.



> So, please, do not go to the Forces expecting a career to bloom right away, it simply will not happen.



Mine did.

When you lost your job, did you go look for a new one ?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 May 2012)

west_coaster said:
			
		

> So, please, do not go to the *Reserve* Forces expecting a career to bloom right away, it simply will   *might* not happen.



Fixed that for you.


----------

